# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Temel Ve Dursun

## veli

Bırgun temel ve dursun gemıye bınerler temel bavulu denıze dusurur dursun bagırır ula temel bavul dusdu temel cevap verır merak etme dursun anahtarı bende

----------

